# Ashley for www.snorgtees.com



## RMThompson

A new ad I created. This is 200% the normal size, so you can see the details.

C&C welcome!


----------



## Atlas77

Cool ad. I went through your Flikr and its quite amazing. good work


----------



## RMThompson

Thanks a ton. I appreciate the compliment.

I was very happy with the ad because the stickers I photoshopped in, and I think they look passingly real. Upon inspection I doubt it holds up, but for a website ad, I think it works!


----------



## craig

Splendid! I love the feeling I get from this photo. Very fun and playful.

P.S I'm not wearing undies...

Love & Bass


----------



## Lyncca

This is adorable. Nice job


----------



## Parkerman

Nice job man.


----------



## craig

Yo. Snorgtees had an ad on Facebook. I immediately thought of you. Bigup bro!

Love & Bass


----------



## craig

Just saw another ad on the NYT web page. Are these your photos? Big up!!!!

Love & Bass


----------



## RMThompson

SHORT ANSWER: YES they are my photos! Thanks!

LONG ANSWER:

Most of the Snorg ads are my photos, yes. However, there were some made before I was working for them fulltime, so not ALL of them are mine still in circulation.

Let me know which shirt/ad and I can tell you.

Ryan


----------



## craig

Very cool!

Love & Bass


----------

